# Suggest a gaming/animation Config for 75k



## Davidboon (Jul 3, 2010)

Well i am going to join my animation institute in august and i want to assemble a PC for Animation and gaming . i already have some experience in assembling but you guys are better at this job than me . please suggest me a config that can run 3+ years . 
I will be buying the hardware from lamington road . It will be my first time there so please tell me the shop where i can get the hardware at the lowest price . already i have decided some of the hardware for my PC , please take a look and suggest me alternatives .

Till now i cant decide if i want an Intel system or AMD one . please suggest me both . i have heard about the new AMD hexacore processors but somewhere they cant match with the performance of I7 .


Processor : Intel Core i7-920  /  AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 

Motherboard : i think ill go for X58 ones . ??

Ram : 4 GB would do .

Hdd : 500 GB would suffice 

Graphics card : HD 5850 X 2 / HD 5870 / HD 5970 ??

Cabinet : Coolermaster 690 2 Advanced

Monitor: 22 incher would do the job 

Keyboard and motherboard : ??

Power supply : ??

DVD ROM : Already have a Samsung one purchased this month .

WI-FI card : ??

i forgot to mention i also need a WI-FI card for my rig. please suggest me a good one  .


so guys i have till 25th to decide my rig , please help me suggest the best config for my budget

Thanking all of you in advance


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 3, 2010)

Processor : AMD Phenom II X6 1090t - 15k

Motherboard : MSI 890GXM G65 - 7.2k

Ram : 4 GB DDR3 1600 MHz G.Skill Ripjaws - 6.2k

Hdd : WD 1 TB black edition - 5k

Graphics card : MSI HD 5870 Lightning - 23.5k

Cabinet : NZXT Gamma - 2k

Monitor: BenQ 22"(forgot the model) - 7.5k

Keyboard and mouse : Logitech MX 518 + Logitech Multimedia - 2k

Power supply : Corsair VX 650W - 6k

DVD ROM : Already purchased

Total - 74.4k

Going for value RAM will allow you to go for Cooler master 690 ii advanced at 76.5k


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 3, 2010)

@cybertonic thanks that is a great config , let me see some intel counterpart .


----------



## Cilus (Jul 3, 2010)

The Intel Counterpart will be

Core i7 930 2.8GHz @ 13.9k
MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k
Corsair TR3X2G-1333 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 7k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3.4k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Zebronics Invader Cabinet @ 6.3k
Corsair TX850W @ 7.3k
Keyboard and Mouse: 1.5k
MSI HD5870 1GB GDDR5 LIGHTNING @ 23.5k


Total is coming as 81k. Now it can be reduced to 75k by going for little cheaper PSU, little cheaper cabinet etc.

Reason:
Gaming: For gaming, Core i7 is champion, better than Phenom 6 core 1090T.

Cabinet: Zebronics Invader is a premium level gaming cabinet. It offers feature of 10k cabinets from other costly brands. It is reviewed in Digit June 2010 and scored 7 out of 10.

PSU: I have suggested a 850W PSU, may be a little overkill. But very future proof I guess.

My suggestion is for Processor and Motherboard, stick with AMD 6 core processors. Since you will be working on animation, a hexacore processor will perform better because of its extra 2 cores and today, most of the animation software are heavily multithreaded.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2010)

dudes a corsair vx550w psu is more than enough for both the rigs..650w to be futureproof..
850w is a GREAT OVERKILL.....

op
what do you do the most-gaming or animation....if gaming i7 930 and if animation x6 1090t

a 1333mhz ram will be sufficient IMO...your choice..


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks Cilus and Jaskanwar , well my first priority will be Animation and then gaming .It seems that there will not be any noticeable differences in gaming if i go for AMD over INTEL . I think the Graphics card can do the job for gaming. am i right ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2010)

yup, go for x6


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay ill go for AMD then , but can i manage a HD5970 ? i want my rig to be future proof till 3 years .


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 3, 2010)

For HD 5970 - 

Processor : AMD Phenom II X6 1055t - 9.5k

Motherboard : MSI 890GXM G65 - 7.2k

Ram : 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz G.Skill Value Ram - 5.2k

Hdd : WD 500 GB blue edition - 2k

Graphics card : MSI HD 5970 - 36k

Cabinet : NZXT Gamma - 2k

Monitor: BenQ 22"(forgot the model) - 7.5k

Keyboard and mouse : Logitech MX 518 + Logitech Multimedia - 2k

Power supply : Corsair VX 550W - 4.7k

DVD ROM : Already purchased

Total - 76.1k

I had kept the PSU as VX 650 for the sake of upgradabilty so you can add another HD 5870 in the future. I still recommend my previous rig.(you can always overclock the proccy for gaming)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2010)

No no, go for hd5870 with 1090t 
it will be more than sufficient
IMO dont waste money on 5970.

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

Hd 5870 will be futureproof definitely.

5970 is a giant. U need a cabby with excellent airflow and 650w psu. U need enough room inside a cabby.


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 3, 2010)

From my experience i dont think 5870 cannot be future proof for 3+ years . Also if needed i can extend my budget to 80k .
As my initial budget is 60K and  Im selling my old PC and if i succeed to get a noob buyer i can get 20k out of it .
But i wanted a 5970 or HD5850 x 2 ( it matches 5970's perfomance and is cheaper ) . cos my entire course will be of 4 years and in between there are no chances of upgrading the system .


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 3, 2010)

Then go for-

Processor : AMD Phenom II X6 1090t - 14.5k

Motherboard : MSI 890GXM G65 - 7.2k

Ram : 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz G.Skill Value Ram - 5.2k

Hdd : WD 500 GB blue edition - 2k

Graphics card : MSI HD 5850 Twin Frozr II x2 - 33k

Cabinet : NZXT Gamma - 2k

Monitor: benq G2220HD- 7.5k

Keyboard and mouse : Logitech MX 518 + Logitech Multimedia - 2k

Power supply : Corsair VX 650W - 6k

DVD ROM : Already purchased

Total - 79.4k

Use the remaining money to buy two fans for the cabby


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 3, 2010)

Thats a nice config but i don't like NZXT gamma's design . Ill prefer CM 690 or HAF, plus i can save 4k if i get X6 1055t . This way i can use the money on the cabinet .


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

a few suggestions from my part:

1. don't run after 1090T. either get i7 930 or X6 1055T (if you plan to OC). paying around 5k for just 400Mhz increase for me is total rubbish.

2. for i7 930, get 6Gb DDR3 performance ram (as its tri channel based). so will be helpful. for 10555T, get 4Gb value ram. and instead get a good mobo. something like 890FX (if want to use Crossfire) else 870X or 890GX if you ant go with a single card.

3. get WD Black. matches your system.

4. get MSI HD5770 HAWX in Xfire or MSI HD5830/5850 twin frozer in Xfire. no use opting for a HD5870 or HD5970. insert 2 cards in Xfire & see the performance jump @ same pricing.

5. get a Corsair TX650W if going for single card. or TX750W or CM GX750W if going for Xfire.

6. get a good cabby. my suggestion NZXT M59. install 3 more fans. good to go than.


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks sam i like your suggestions , i think ill get a NZXT M59 . it looks really nice .

Also i forgot to mention i need a WI-FI card for the rig . so please suggest a good WI-FI card .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

just saw the anandtech review--
*dudes seriously hd5970is a beast a real BEAST*
hd5850 crossfire matches hd5970 in performance, hd 5870 crossfire trumps it but if you oc the beast hd 5970 it kicks away hd5850 crossfire and matches and even trumps hd5870 crossfire sometimes and sometimes looses to it.

so IMO hd5850 crossfire is a great vfm. 5970 worth if you will oc it..hd5870 crossfire will cost 7-8k over hd5970 so not worth it. just oc hd5970 then or get oc edition for around 38k

for op then go for hd5850 crossfire, it is cheaper than hd5970

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------

*NOW I THINK NVIDIA HAS LOST..*
their new gtx 465 470 480 are not worth every penny we spend on them..they are microwaves and consume loads of power...
for gtx 465 is just a super waste of money.. hd5830 and hd5850 are better, much much better
for gtx 470 hd 5870 is the way to go..
for gtx 480 hd 5850 crossfire is the way to go....

what do you think guys?
i would say bye bye nvidia...


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 4, 2010)

@jaskanwar you are right NVIDIA is now loosing the battle , i saw a lot of reviews and everywhere ATI pawns NVIDIA . If NVIDIA does release GT300 it will surely be a power hogging monster . As of now i am looking for the 5970 price to fall , at least till august else ill go for 5850 CF .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

davidboon, nvidia loosing, it has already lost the battle...
i think their low end offerings will also be microwaves, lets see....


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 4, 2010)

^ Lol apart from multitasking now we can cook too  , Now some greedy Nvidia bosses might advertise that as a new technology .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

ya right, now no need of kitchens,
it will be a great multitasking-cooking + gaming..

hope now moms will encourage their children to game more often...nvidia brings a revolution in society..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> just saw the anandtech review--
> *dudes seriously hd5970is a beast a real BEAST*
> hd5850 crossfire matches hd5970 in performance, hd 5870 crossfire trumps it but if you oc the beast hd 5970 it kicks away hd5850 crossfire and matches and even trumps hd5870 crossfire sometimes and sometimes looses to it.
> 
> ...



my suggestion is: no to dual GPU cards. they run really really hot. a crossfire is much better. OC it and the performance will be even higher. HD5970 is powerful. but wasting 10k extra over HD5850 CF & still getting same performance. extra heat & noise. better opt for Xfire.

as for Nvidia: lower the temperature first. cause power will be needed when u ask for so much performance. else Nvidia will keep loosing its customers to AMD (of course except their loyal mindless moron fanboys ).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

sammy i said the same thing hd5850 cf better vfm than hd5970.......

i said that hd5970 OC edition is better vfm than hd5870 cf...acc to me...former would cost 38k and later 44k


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i said that hd5970 OC edition is better vfm than hd5870 cf...acc to me...former would cost 38k and later 44k



HD5970 is already a really hot card. and you saying is to OC it? it'll only turn 90C. also i really really doubt AMD reference coolers. looks bad. works even bad. always get card having custom coolers.

pricing will be same. 38k for CF of MSI HD5850 twin frozer II. so if for almost all HD5970 cards.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

SLI/xfire for an animation workstation ? jasji ,sam kya ho gaya aap dono ko?

seriously waisting 33k on gaming cards when what they contribute to his wrk would be less.

i would say any ATI fire pro offering under 26k would suffice.

and if only wants gaming cards i would go with 1 5850 only . cause game cards wont bump up creative app performace , they would just make viewports in 3d apps faster and crisper.

no sense of dual gpu.

and 4 years is farce, whatever is built now will be junk after march 2011.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@davidboon firstly, you wont need a rig as soon as the course starts , most probably 
youll need it in early 2011.

starting is always lots of drawing and sketching, a lil bit of photoshop maybe but 3D is very rare in the first semester.

so i would say better buy the rig arnd september or early q4.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

and in around august core i7 950 will come down to 16k so u may wait for that since u require rendering power.

its not necessary to burn all 75k if your budget is 75k, buy smartly and save money where ever you can, keep dough handy for upgrade coz its inevitable.

use 1 5850 for these 6 -8 months. ull save that 15k for the second one and u can get 5850 replacement when it comes.

and i agree with NZXT M59. antec 300 and zebronics antibiotic can be the alternatves.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so please wait till your course starts , you will be then only really aware of what you really require.

kya pata agar need nahin ho to aap directly 2011 main sandy bridges le sakte ho!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

ok, thanks for info sam..
38k for CF 5850!! dude it would cost around 32k only..i was talking about cf of hd 5870....for around 44k, msi 5970 costs 35k now

so you say cards like Sapphire HD5970 2GB GDDR5 PCIE (OC Edition) for 38k should be skipped..  hd5870 cf is better value or the former one..???


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 4, 2010)

aby geek said:


> @davidboon firstly, you wont need a rig as soon as the course starts , most probably
> youll need it in early 2011.
> 
> starting is always lots of drawing and sketching, a lil bit of photoshop maybe but 3D is very rare in the first semester.
> ...



I really appreciate your suggestion , but the institute where i am joining i have got admission into the 2nd year directly through the entrance test . so ill need a PC as soon as i join it and i have two options , either buy a laptop or desktop but as laptops seriously lack performance  i am sticking to a PC .


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

hmm yeah workstation notebooks run upwards of 2 lacs.

but i would still say , save as much as possible, because when market refreshes youl feel your system is way backward. 

by the way , whats your likely curriculumn for the 2nd year , and what course is it.
full 3 yrs degree or a diploma.

if we know that we could zero in on a cheapest performing build and save some for upgrade too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

sam you have not ans my querry in the previous post..


----------



## mavihs (Jul 4, 2010)

aby geek said:


> SLI/xfire for an animation workstation ? jasji ,sam kya ho gaya aap dono ko?
> 
> seriously waisting 33k on gaming cards when what they contribute to his wrk would be less.


+1


aby geek said:


> and if only wants gaming cards i would go with 1 5850 only . cause game cards wont bump up creative app performace , they would just make viewports in 3d apps faster and crisper.
> 
> no sense of dual gpu.
> 
> and 4 years is farce, whatever is built now will be junk after march 2011.


+1




Davidboon said:


> I really appreciate your suggestion , but the institute where i am joining i have got admission into the 2nd year directly through the entrance test . so ill need a PC as soon as i join it and i have two options , either buy a laptop or desktop but as laptops seriously lack performance  i am sticking to a PC .


which Institute you joining & which course?


Can you answer some of the below questions!


> 4. Planning to overclock?
> 5. Which OS  are you planning to use?
> 6. How much hard drive space is needed?
> 7.  What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the  screen?
> ...


----------



## asingh (Jul 4, 2010)

For 22" (even 24") a 5970/5870 Xfire,  is way to much over kill. Unless in the three years you will upgrade to multi monitors. Maximum go with a single 5870. That is more than enough. Save on the cash. Since you want maximum potential in the future get the X58 chipset with the i930 which is the latest and the best. See, no once can guarantee you future proof. Only way to get maximum future proof, is to buy the current latest.


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 4, 2010)

mavihs said:


> which Institute you joining & which course?



I am joining DSK Supinfocom , Pune in the 2nd year of the foundation course of animation .


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

aby geek said:


> SLI/xfire for an animation workstation ? jasji ,sam kya ho gaya aap dono ko?
> 
> seriously waisting 33k on gaming cards when what they contribute to his wrk would be less.
> 
> ...



well i have to agree, we went a bit too far without thinking much. OP got money to spend so we just commented. if OP can skip gaming, a Fire Pro card can be a good buy. however for students, HD5850 should be enough. or HD5770 in Xfire.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok, thanks for info sam..
> 38k for CF 5850!! dude it would cost around 32k only..i was talking about cf of hd 5870....for around 44k, msi 5970 costs 35k now
> 
> so you say cards like Sapphire HD5970 2GB GDDR5 PCIE (OC Edition) for 38k should be skipped..  hd5870 cf is better value or the former one..???





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sam you have not ans my querry in the previous post..



sorry buddy. was not at home. went on a long drive to relief from excruciating heat 

oh yes. damn !!! i just messed up the calculation.  i'll say, HD5850 is best VFM. or HD5770 is also excellent value. all depends at what resolution & what kind of games someone wants to run.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

o ho sam, read my last line yar...


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 4, 2010)

4. Planning to overclock? 

  Yep , gotta unleash the full power of the rig  . 

5. Which OS are you planning to use?

  Windows 7 64 Bit

6. How much hard drive space is needed?

  500 GB ( already have a 500 Gb HDD with bad sectors and warranty is still      there so will send it for RMA )

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen?

  Currently gaming on a 17 incher @1440 x 900 res. , this will change with the monitor ill purchase next .

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)

    somewhere between 7-8 , wanted to assemble a rig after my 10th boards but in orissa the shopkeepers quoted the price of 9800GT as 23,000 . when it was available in lamington road at 12-13K . this is the scene in here u will have to pay a grand amount to get hardware ordered from other states . so had to go for a branded PC .

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

  Already had a branded lenovo PC , well i pretty much replaced everything in it except the motherboard and cpu and the cabinet  .

10. When are you planning to buy the system?

   end of july , classes start on august 2nd .

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.

  DVD writer , speakers , smps .

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?

  I am from orissa , ill be buying the Rig from Lamington road , Mumbai .

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary .

   I am emphasizing mainly on the Graphics part , it should be solid . I have a 9800GT now , which i have been using for 2 and a half year . According to me it still has enough power to run games at the native resolution of my monitor on medium settings and i am a avid gamer , currently i am in a gaming clan and i like playing games for 5-6 Hours on a stretch . so i don't wan't to compromise on the graphics part .


Actually I've been waiting to this moment from the past 3 years and this time i want to get the best and this time i have  access to hardware , to which could not last time . so pretty much you can understand my feelings .


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

yup. i read. HD5870 CF. it'll cost ~50k. now compare 50k to 38-40k. i'll say none is good VFM. one should get a single HD5870. if someone wants eyefinity gaming or want use projectors, HD5870 in Xfire is good option.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

ya as i said during the starting of this thread hd5870 is what op should look at instead of hd5970. 
anyways hd5850 is sufficient and powerful enough.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

woot dsk supinfocom , nice.

you should seriously go for a single 5850 if you wanna game and spend on cabby ,and psu and after market cooler since you will over clock.

and i found two gaming notebooks in your budget. asus u45j and n61j 

well within your budget and good performers too. i tried dell but they  had puny battery life.


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 4, 2010)

really you guys are genius at this job , but now you're confusing me...lol 

@sam 
5870 Xfire is not possible with my budget . 5850 is the only way i can do it . else ill stick for single 5870 or 5970 and as @asigh said " Only way to get maximum future proof, is to buy the current latest " I have to settle for the latest .

@aby_geek yaar me thodi na koi professional animator hun , me to sirf ek student hun . ab ke liye workstation wale graphics card ke bina kam chal jayega ..

and another thing if i save on the rig my parents will not give that to me and i wont be able to upgrade my rig from my pocket except minor upgrades .

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------




aby geek said:


> woot dsk supinfocom , nice.
> 
> you should seriously go for a single 5850 if you wanna game and spend on cabby ,and psu and after market cooler since you will over clock.
> 
> ...



I don't know somehow i hate laptops and  Performance at high cost does'nt attract me  . As usual the institute will have its own workstations , i just need this PC for assignments and time pass .

and for the cooler part ill just have to get it from my pocket , so will consider it next year for the rig . but  as asigh says " Only way to get maximum future proof, is to buy the current latest. " 
so either way ill get a single 5870 or 5970 .


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

latest to bhai ab march mai hi milega.

ek kaam kar baccha hue paise saving account kholle. march main nikaal liyo jab 5850 or 5870 ki replacement aaye. 

abhi 5850 par sab chal jayega , crysis 2 ,metro 2033 , .

so no qualms . apney budget  ka mota hissa power supply ,processor and ram me spend karo , taki u get the best gaming workstation hybrid.

acha waise tumko wacom bhi to kharidni padegi shayad?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

Davidboon said:


> really you guys are genius at this job , but now you're *confusing* me...lol



thats our hobby. make other confuse  we suggest so aggressively sometimes (like today in morning time) we forget in the end what was the purpose of the rig 



Davidboon said:


> @sam
> 5870 Xfire is not possible with my budget . 5850 is the only way i can do it . else ill stick for single 5870 or 5970 and as @asigh said " Only way to get maximum future proof, is to buy the current latest " I have to settle for the latest .



yup. you can also do 1 thing. this i not sure is possible. ATI don't have Physx. Nvidia have. but Nvidia currently isn't a good buy, ATI is. so couple both. get HD5850 + 9800GT (for physics) on a X58 + i7 930 rig. or if you want save, Phenom II 1055T + 890FX + a hell lot of OC. add to the mix 2XHD5770 in Xfire (performance equal to HD5870 @ 4-5k less) & 9800GT in 3rd slot for physics.



Davidboon said:


> @aby_geek yaar me thodi na koi professional animator hun , me to sirf ek student hun . ab ke liye workstation wale graphics card ke bina kam chal jayega ..



else say ta-ta bye-bye to gaming 



Davidboon said:


> I don't know somehow i hate laptops and  Performance at high cost does'nt attract me  . As usual the institute will have its own workstations , i just need this PC for assignments and time pass .



for me laptops are mainly for show. you can never pack even half the firepower of a modern 80k pc on a 2k lappy. lappy will get hot (parts burn, RMA, blah blah blah). 

*Conclusion:* gaming laptops are best way of giving yourself headache.



Davidboon said:


> and for the cooler part ill just have to get it from my pocket , so will consider it next year for the rig . but  as asigh says " Only way to get maximum future proof, is to buy the current latest. "
> so either way ill get a single 5870 or 5970 .



i'll again say what i told before. go crossfire. its fun + save some money. get a cooler now only. not something very high end. ~3k cooler will do job well.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 4, 2010)

are you open for buying online? if yes then i can recommend you some good H/W!

CPU: 1090T
Mobo: Gigabyte 890FX - UD5/MSI 890FXA/Asus Crosshair IV Formula (good mobos for OCing)
RAM: GSkill Ripjaws 4GB Kit 1600MHz CL9
GPU: MSI 5850 TwinFrozer
HSF: Thermalright Venomous - X
Cabby: CM 690 II Advance
HDD: WD 1TB Black / WD 500GB Black (you'll need black for good performance)
K+M: Logitech MX 518 + Microsoft Comfort Curve+Good Mouse Pad / Razer Mouse+Keyboard+Mousepad Combo
SMPS: go for a good modular SMPS
Monitor: Dell UltraSharp 24"/ BenQ LED LCD 24"


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 4, 2010)

aby geek said:


> latest to bhai ab march mai hi milega.
> 
> ek kaam kar baccha hue paise saving account kholle. march main nikaal liyo jab 5850 or 5870 ki replacement aaye.
> 
> ...



Baat to sahi hai magar jo save hua woh mere pas nahin ane wala . Aur sayd mujhe Wacom ki bhi jarurat pad sake .



Sam.Shab said:


> thats our hobby. make other confuse  we suggest so aggressively sometimes (like today in morning time) we forget in the end what was the purpose of the rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its been 3 years i have brought that card  , and i've lost the warranty card too  . So selling it to a noob is best what i can do . But i really like your i7 + X58 idea . still i've got  time till 25 to finalize the config .


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

ok so for OP, lets see whats possible & best. start with AMD based rig:

Processor: Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.6k
Motherboard: MSI 890FXA-GD70 @10.8k (if you want install 9800GT also) or MSI 890GXM-G65 @7.2k
Ram: Corsair 2X2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz Value @ 5.5k
Graphics Card: 2 X MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 in Xfire @ 19k
PSU: Cooler Master GX-650W @ 5.5k or Cooler Master GX-750W @ 6.7k (if 3rd card in use)
Cabinet: NZXT M59 @ 3.8k
Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB + Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @ 4.8k
Monitor: BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k (may go for 24" also)
Keyboard-Mouse: your choice. 2k

Total: 69.7k (if you go with a full blown PC). it includes 750W PSU + 890FX board.

or 64.9k.

total is still 10-15k less. you'll need it. add a 800VA-1.1Kva APC UPS. or maybe a 24" monitor. you get close to 80k. or use 22" & add a cooler instead. so total will be @ 80k.

with Intel, simply get i7 930 + MSI X58 pro. 3X2Gb stick. and for card, get a single HD5850 (with the 9800GT).

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------

@mavihs, i not seen you post. also please give out the prices. also *Davidboon*, is UPS needed? do remember, a 550VA or 650VA will lead to immediate shutdown if electricity got problem. so do consider everything.


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 4, 2010)

mavihs said:


> are you open for buying online? if yes then i can recommend you some good H/W!
> 
> CPU: 1090T
> Mobo: Gigabyte 890FX - UD5/MSI 890FXA/Asus Crosshair IV Formula (good mobos for OCing)
> ...



is online is cheaper than going to a shop ? but my father does'nt trust  Online sellers for costlier items , he is always worried about the warranty plus i can bargain while purchasing it in a shop . but then how much does Dell UltraSharp 24" costs ? .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

now i recommend these(hope you dont need speakers)-

Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.9k 
Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme @ 2.7K
MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 6.8k
MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5  *2 @ 19k
Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB @ 2.7k
LG H55N DVD @ 1k
Cooler Master GX-650W @ 5.5k
NZXT M59 @ 3.8k
BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k
Logitech MX518 Laser @ 1.5k
Logitech Multimedia @ 0.4k
Numeric 1kva @ 4.2k

Total - 79.8k


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

i think we should work on a 66k budget here keepeing 9k for wacom tablet as they range up from 9-28k and then run in to lacs. or you could try and win one in wacom's monthly contest . but u have to be really good coz thos damn chinkies are awesome 


jasji aur sam ko kitna bhi bada budget  dedo 5-10 k bada he dete hai , and i was talking about 66k lol me.

wonder what al mischief they will do with a 8 lacs budget?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

aby yar now a wacom tablet....why need yar, get a powerful rig...i am tired of suggesting
tumhe nahi pata is rig pat kitni mehnat lagai maine..first it went to 87k reduced it to 80k and now you are saying 66k....i will fall now..................


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

arrey bura mat mano , phir kabhi de dena abhi 21 din hai.

till then try making an 8 laac rig 

waise if he wont be doing digital painting, makig his short movies ,and Zbrushing he wont need wacom right away.so aap rest karlo aapki confg koi flaw nhn hai.

par jasji 1090T ka matlab nahin banta , as u might know core i7 950 will take that pricepoint soon and it will deff thrash it.
to forget that cpu seriously.

agar 950 17k bhi hoga still it will be a steal.

and sam raised mixing nvidia and ati cards. so how about msi fusion mobos.big bang is tad expensive what about the range starters?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@saurav: tell your father to open a pc upgrade account in the bank for you, if u explain him why ull need to upgrade then he wont deny.

but i dontknow why i feel that if u operate your own account, ull waste it in movies , dates and beer cans. aur jab march ayega tab usme chavanni bhi nahin hogi

my friend did the exxact same thing.lol his elder brother hanged him upside down from the cieling in the room he was staying in


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

fuzion benefits only for a few games and for the rest it is even slower than individual cards..WASTE

yar i am also confused what to suggest 1090 or 1055


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

saurav kal monday hey , jakey concerned faculty se baat karke ao. kya curriculumn hai and what all will be taught and project is saal hai ki agle saal hai.

classes ki thodi detail le aao to thoda easy ho jayega .

coz 950 $294 ka august 18 ke baad ho jayega agar we can delay ur purchase easily, then to AMD ka matlab nahin banta cause 14k u wont get that much power from any other setup.

what are ur views about 950 jasji?

just confirmed the price drop is arnd 29th august , so op cant wait that long .
so jasji now you decide.  can 1055t reach 950 wth oc?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> now i recommend these(hope you dont need speakers)-
> 
> Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.9k
> Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme @ 2.7K
> ...



nice config buddy  but seriously 1090T is a looser. 4-5k for just 400Mhz increase & a unlocked multiplier. to me it just look like a bad bad decision. specially when getting a OEM cooler.



aby geek said:


> i think we should work on a 66k budget here keepeing 9k for wacom tablet as they range up from 9-28k and then run in to lacs. or you could try and win one in wacom's monthly contest . but u have to be really good coz thos damn chinkies are awesome



now from where tablet came?  yaar OP will can go ahead with paper & pencil.



aby geek said:


> jasji aur sam ko kitna bhi bada budget  dedo 5-10 k bada he dete hai , and i was talking about 66k lol me.


 
is baar maine 80k under bana diya pura rig (inc any UPS & cooler needed). else throw away those UPS & OEM HSF. and the rig can be brought for as low as 65k.



aby geek said:


> agar 950 17k bhi hoga still it will be a steal.



 seriously. if someone can afford a i7 930. he/she can go for a i7 950 which is like mom of 930 by just spending 3k more. or maybe less.



aby geek said:


> and sam raised mixing nvidia and ati cards. so how about msi fusion mobos.big bang is tad expensive what about the range starters?



fusion mobos need new Hydra drivers. this mobo can go ahead with default drivers. also the Nvidia will provide only physics support. no support if physics absent.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> fuzion benefits only for a few games and for the rest it is even slower than individual cards..WASTE



list will become long when Lucid Hydra becomes popular. but currently i don't see a reason to get those Fuzion or Asus Crosshair IV Extreme just cause u need performance. a HD5850 will sick out a Fuzion combo for about 1/2 the price (if you consider cheapest X58, 930, etc) or Biostar 785G + 1055T. etc.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yar i am also confused what to suggest 1090 or 1055



repeating again "4-5k for just 400Mhz increase & a unlocked multiplier. to me it just look like a bad bad decision".



aby geek said:


> saurav kal monday hey , jakey concerned faculty se baat karke ao. kya curriculumn hai and what all will be taught and project is saal hai ki agle saal hai.
> 
> classes ki thodi detail le aao to thoda easy ho jayega .
> 
> ...



but for the ,masses its even better news. i7 950 @ 294$. so Phenom II X6 1090T @ 200$. so Phenom II X6 1055T @ 150$. & so on.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 5, 2010)

Davidboon said:


> is online is cheaper than going to a shop ? but my father does'nt trust  Online sellers for costlier items , he is always worried about the warranty plus i can bargain while purchasing it in a shop . but then how much does Dell UltraSharp 24" costs ? .


online is definitely going to be cheaper in your case! if your getting something cheaper online & getting a little costlier after bargaining which one would you go for? for warranty you'll just have to courier the H?W back to them. Dell AltraSharp going to cost around 15K (not more than that). Also you can try going for BenQ, thats also good! i would recommend going for these monitor as there quality is really good & you'll really need that as you going to be working with lightning, texture, color, etc a lot in animation.
the site i would recommend is SMC International - One Stop Shop for all your Hardware Need !. its Delhi based & i really like there service(been buying H/W from them for over 2 years).

PS: i'm also doing animation!



aby geek said:


> keepeing 9k for wacom tablet as they range up from 9-28k and then run in to lacs. or you could try and win one in wacom's monthly contest .


+1
tell me more about the monthly contest! 


> nice config buddy  but seriously 1090T is a looser. 4-5k for just 400Mhz increase & a unlocked multiplier. to me it just look like a bad bad decision. specially when getting a OEM cooler.


1090T is really good when in comes to rendering! plus i have also suggested a aftermarket HSF! also the OP is going to OC so 1090T is going to give him a really good OCing  space!




> now from where tablet came?  yaar OP will can go ahead with paper & pencil.


tablet really comes in handy in animation. it halps inscrease productivity a lottttt. 



> seriously. if someone can afford a i7 930. he/she can go for a i7 950 which is like mom of 930 by just spending 3k more. or maybe less.


1090T is still going to be better for rendering specially after OCing it!


----------



## aby geek (Jul 5, 2010)

mavihs though i agree with you almost but seriuosly 1090t is crap vs i7 950.

its a $562 proccy for god's sake, bloomfields topline are allrounders. and you can over clock that too.

and the thing it is stepping down two brackets in the price.so its deffinitely a steal.

wacom ki site par community tab main contest section main jao. just enter with your artwork and you may win the tablet mentioned if your in top 3.

or waise bhi yaar students mushkil se 1000 frames se jyada render karenge to cores wont make much difference ,unthreaded apps clock speed he prefer karengee.

core i7 950 is 3.06 for 294$ after aug 29 so think.


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 6, 2010)

lol what a luck . my hdd crashed today . so ill have to wait till 12 for my hdd replacement . i have a WD one . i lost my bill  but a shopkeeper said now service center people only need serial number of hdd and no bill of purchase to replace hdd . is it true ?


----------



## mavihs (Jul 6, 2010)

Davidboon said:


> lol what a luck . my hdd crashed today . so ill have to wait till 12 for my hdd replacement . i have a WD one . i lost my bill  but a shopkeeper said now service center people only need serial number of hdd and no bill of purchase to replace hdd . is it true ?


yup!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 7, 2010)

Guys i have made my mind to buy a single 5870 now and add another one when the price drops  and i think going AMD will be a lot cheaper until some reliable INTEL counterpart is up .


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 7, 2010)

Summing it up i have decided on this rig . i would like all of your suggestions on this rig .


Processor : AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz       : 14,800
Motherboard : MSI 890FXA-GD70                                                              : 10,800
Ram : GSkill Ripjaws 4GB Kit 1600MHz                                                    : 6,750
Hdd : Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB                                               : 2,700
Graphic card : Sapphire Radeon HD5870 1GB DDR5                                : 22,000
Cabinet : NZXT M59                                                                                   : 3,750
Power Supply : CORSAIR 650W ATX12V                                                    : 6,500
Monitor : BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD                                                          : 7,950

Total  :                                                                                                         :75,250

all of these prices are from Theitwares.com , please suggest me the shop where i can get them all and the seller must be a helpful one .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2010)

Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.9k 
Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme @ 2.7K
MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 6.8k
Sapphire Radeon HD5870 1GB DDR5 @ 22k
Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB @ 2.7k
Cooler Master GX-650W @ 5.5k
NZXT M59 @ 3.8k
BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k

Total-75.7k


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 7, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.9k
> Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme @ 2.7K
> MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7k
> Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 6.8k
> ...



perfect ! , but ill go with MSI 890FXA-GD70 because of its better build quality plus 4 pcie slots .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2010)

but what will you do with 4 pci-e slots....the board i mentioned is a perfect one...dont waste money dude.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2010)

@Davidboon: the config u finally decide...is good...

But...even Nvidia or ATI wont guarantee u dat HD5970 or HD5870 will be 
futureproof.....for 3yrs.....
in coming 1yrs...anything can change...so dnt be 100% sure 

if u really want 2 cross the limits of gaming...then use LUCID Hydra setup


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2010)

lucid hydra works well for only a few games...for rest its even slower than individual cards.......IMO WASTE OF MONEY


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 7, 2010)

what is LUCID Hydra ? now you guys need to educate me on this topic  . I've been out of sync with technology after my boards  .

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but what will you do with 4 pci-e slots....the board i mentioned is a perfect one...dont waste money dude.



I got a 9800GT . i want to use it for Physx and later ill buy another 5870 . so 4 slots will be handy in future .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2010)

lucid hydra chip allows you to put nvidia and ati gpus together for eg. gtx285 and hd5870........

it is available on msi fuzion motherboards like big bang fuzion which costs 25k

read the review here

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

the boards are---

msi big bang fuzion
msi p55a fuzion
msi 870a fuzion (although 770 chipset)


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 7, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> lucid hydra chip allows you to put nvidia and ati gpus together for eg. gtx285 and hd5870........



in short, allows to crossbreed graphics card 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> the boards are---
> 
> msi big bang fuzion
> msi p55a fuzion
> msi 870a fuzion (although 770 chipset)



its 870X + SB710. so i think Sata 6Gbps isn't available. but some sites tell its based on the 870X + SB850.

add these to the list: 
PowerColor HD5770 Evolution.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2010)

dude sammy check msi website, its based on 770 chipset


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 7, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dude sammy check msi website, its based on 770 chipset



oh yes. thanks buddy. Fudzilla reported its based on 870+ SB710. than someone else (Inpai i think)  reported its based on 870X+SB850. confused.


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 27, 2010)

guys i got another confusion here , if i get the MSI 890GX G65 will i be able to use my 9800GT for physx in the second pcie slot while using a ATI card in the first slot ?


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2010)

Davidboon said:


> guys i got another confusion here , if i get the MSI 890GX G65 will i be able to use my 9800GT for physx in the second pcie slot while using a ATI card in the first slot ?



Checkout this thread:
HD5870 with 8800GTS for PhysX - Hardware Canucks


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 27, 2010)

^ Thanks for the link ichi


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks guys for all your help i brought the rig yesterday . now mods please lock this thread .


----------

